# Pirelli Cinturato P7 RFT review



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

I recently replaced the summer tires (worn out Bridgestone Turanza RFT all-seasons) on my wife's 2006 325i with Pirelli Cinturato P7 RFTs from TireRack. We never really liked the Turanzas, althought they did, against the odds, last well over 25,000 miles. The Cinturato P7s are part of the new "eco-impact" series from Pirelli. The P7s have gotten excellent reviews in some of the European tests, including ADAC.

So far, in our experience the Cinturato P7s have lived up to the high expectations. Smooth ride, VERY quiet, excellent handling on wet and dry roads. If they last as long as claimed, they could really change the view about RFTs.


----------



## detach8 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have them on my new E90 320i (I'm in S.E. Asia - Singapore) and they starting to become really noisy on everything but new tarmac roads starting 3,000 kms.

It seems to absorb bumps well but it still transmits every bump on a rough surface to your feet.

Keep us updated when you hit the same mileage as I did.


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

detach8 said:


> I have them on my new E90 320i (I'm in S.E. Asia - Singapore) and they starting to become really noisy on everything but new tarmac roads starting 3,000 kms.
> 
> It seems to absorb bumps well but it still transmits every bump on a rough surface to your feet.
> 
> Keep us updated when you hit the same mileage as I did.


We're about at that mileage on the P7 RFTs, and they continue to perform very well on our 325i, with no unusual noise, still a smooth, quiet ride on all road surfaces. In the easten US, those road surfaces are often rough, still no problems with the P7s.


----------



## wis99ski (Mar 20, 2012)

*Pirelli P7 or Cont SSR both 225-45-17*

Do not like how noisey the Conti SSR tires are. Bran new car. Was thinking about putting on the Pirelli P7 which sound much more quite, albeit I have only driven with them on the new F30.

Any feed back with those pitted against each other in tire wear, noise, traction?


----------

